# Vietnamese: có cố ý đâu.



## bobafet

Hello all,

I'm trying to figure out what this Vietnamese sentence means in English.

có cố ý đâu.

I got as far as "try to be"...is that right?

Thanks


----------



## mimi2

Hi,
Do you mean that you did not do something on purpose?


----------



## doman

bobafet said:


> có cố ý đâu.
> Thanks


 
Not to intend to do...


----------



## Tennis

was not on purpose
was not my intention to do so


----------



## noncasper

Erm...when u hurt someone not on your purpose,u would said "Sorry,I don't mean to hurt you"


----------

